# Your tv does not support this program's content protection



## vthokies1996 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have an HR34 and lately I've noticed when going to some of the movie channels I occasionally see the error: your tv does not support this program's content protection.

I have an HDMI cable going directly from the tv to the HR34. The message briefly appears, for less than a second. I looked online and it appears that when people get this error it completely prevents them from watching the channel. I only see it briefly and have never had it prevent me from viewing a program.

Any idea how I get this error message to stop appearing?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

timeout at DVR's side is too short - your TV is responding slow for the settings (it's hardcoded in DVR FW)
you'll need to update the TV's FW or complain (provide maker, model and FW version of your TV) and wait when DTV will fix it


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"vthokies1996" said:


> I have an HR34 and lately I've noticed when going to some of the movie channels I occasionally see the error: your tv does not support this program's content protection.
> 
> I have an HDMI cable going directly from the tv to the HR34. The message briefly appears, for less than a second. I looked online and it appears that when people get this error it completely prevents them from watching the channel. I only see it briefly and have never had it prevent me from viewing a program.
> 
> Any idea how I get this error message to stop appearing?


It comes from the hdmi handshaking between the set and the set and the dvr. The message appears too quickly because the handshake is not done The only solution is for directv to change the timing on the message. I see it when I go to a premium the first time.

Not sure but I think the error is less likely to appear if you have native off and set to one resolution but I haven't actually tried that.

It annoys me and I actually hold my breath at times because the latest software from directv has not exactly been stellar with hdmi but they have to add it for copy protect.


----------



## vthokies1996 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok. I'll try to see about updating the FW for the tv. Everytime I have seen it the message only appears for a split second. I actually had to google the first few words of the message since I was only able to read the first few words before it disappeared. Thanks everyone for the quick response.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

My tv is 6 years old. No update. But I'm also going through an AVR. The error message shows up too soon.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Then you should try update AVR FW

There is no such thing "too soon" - check in HDMI daigs how many reties your DVR did for establish HDCP.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"P Smith" said:


> Then you should try update AVR FW


Fully up to date. It tells me when there is an update. Error message is too fast.

I only get hdmi issues with directv. Nothing else.


----------



## georule (Mar 31, 2010)

Try cold-rebooting the TV and see if that helps. Unplug it from the wall for 30 secs or so, then plug it back in and fire it up. I've seen that make a difference on HDMI stuff for some modern HDTV as "the poor man's firmware update".

Once in a great while I'll get that message for a second or so on DirecTV and then it goes away and everything is cool.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

The HR34 is bug central for HDCP.


----------

